# 1st fish, plz help!



## tazzz (Feb 11, 2005)

hello! my girlfriend just brought me back a fish from her job where her boss gave everyone a fish. I'm not sure what kind of fish it is but its in a real small fish bowl and I'm worried that its uncomfortable. its a small fish with long, flowing, aqua and pink colored tail and fins. the fish is about two inches long and the bowl is about 4 inches diameter (about the size of two of my fists). I want to be kind to the fish and dont want it to be miserable. apperently a few ladies from my girlfriend's job told her these fish prefer smaller bows....again, I've never owned a fish and have no clue. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

TAZ


----------



## tazzz (Feb 11, 2005)

ok, she just told me she thinks that it is a 'fighter fish'. I looked up a picture of a fighter fish and it does look very similar..maybe that will help? thnx!

TAZ


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It is probably a Betta or Siamese fighting fish. These fish can survive in a small bowl but you would have to do lots of water maintance to keep it healthy. I would try and get at least a 1 gallon tank to keep him in for the long term. Even then he would be the only one I would keep in there. If you want to get more fish the bigger tank the better. But as I said I would get at least a 1 gallon tank for him to keep by himself. There is a betta food designed just for these types of fish. You may want to post in the betta area here and you will get advise from some of the betta experts on basic care.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, sounds like a betta to me too


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It is, the way in can tolerate such conditions. Well, there are some useful posts on tank size for this, you may like to referat Hmmm betta section? Ok, G'luck and enjoy!
PS: I'd like to keep betta in a big, well planted tank. But it's all up to you!


----------



## tazzz (Feb 11, 2005)

thnx guys! I'll check the betta forum!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

sounds like a betta to me too


----------



## Bluedacious (Feb 9, 2005)

Tazzz, you might want to check out the thread I started in this folder called " 1...2..3..or what? ". I don't know much about fish but I'm betting it is a Betta and you are right about needing a bigger tank from what I've learned in that thread.


----------

